# A hawk makes an attempt on Benny's life!



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Most of you know we moved last year. Our house backs up to a resevoir and there is a ton of wildlife out there. Right when we moved into our house we noticed that there are redtail hawks that hover the yard and the resevoir. We bought an owl statue to put out there b/c we read that it's a hawk deterrent and we NEVER EVER EVER let B&E outside without us going with them. 

Well yesterday evening I'm outside w/the pups and I'm standing maybe 15 ft away from Benny in the middle of the yard. All of a sudden out of nowhere this HUGE redtail hawk swoops down right towards Ben!!! He seriously was maybe 20ft above his head. It happened so fast that I ran towards it, think I dropped the "F bomb" a few times and scooped up Ben. The hawk was not scared...it just kinda fluttered above us and landed in a branch and was staring down. Now I"m screaming trying to find Emma who was right nearby. I carried them both into the house immediately. I thought I was going to pass out. The crazy thing is that B&E were both pretty obivilous to the whole thing. Like a rabbit in a field who doesn't know it's being hunted! :shocked: 

Told DH right away what happened. He was shocked b/c I was standing right there! Now Benny has the nickname 
of "bird food." LOL Actually not funny, but DH was trying to get me to laugh b/c I was such a wreck! B&E are both fine....AMEN! But what a close call! :smheat: 

Does anyone else know of a hawk deterrent? In the meantime, I'm gonna have to strap weights to my dogs...j/k. 

I hugged Benny so tight all night...that stupid hawk almost took my precious baby away from me.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

OMG!!! That is horrifying!!!! Thank goodness you were right there watching and not distracted or something. I wonder if there is a way to put some sort of covering over the fenced yard.. maybe a screen thing like they put over pools in Florida? 

I'm so glad that disaster was averted!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Holy Mackeral, Tammy!!! Are you kidding? :new_shocked: Are these birds out all the time or only at night? I don't know what to do about them, but hopefully someone will have an answer. So what are you going to do now?.....just walk them on a leash? I'd be scared all the time. :w00t: 

I used to be afraid that the seagulls would scoop up Archie when he was a tiny guy....but he harrassed them until he got on their nerves. Now I don't even think about them. 

It seems so many people have scary preditors in their areas, I feel blessed to have none.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

OMG..what a close call!!! That is soooooooooo scary!! :smscare2: Thanks goodness you rescued Benny right away.....I would have been terrified as well!!!! Sorry to hear about this encounter..I can imagine how worried you must be.....Good thing B & E are safe and sound....(((HUGS))) I hope others can give you more suggestions on hawk deterrents, b/c as you know, I dont know anything about wildlife! LOL!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

As best I know, there is no real deterrent*, other than your vigilance and having them always on a leash & harness, even if you are there.

Please be careful! :grouphug: 




*short of having some sort of netting or covered area that the kids have access to


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

We too had an experience where a hawk flew into a very nearby tree when we had Missy. We too were right there with her ( withing 15-20 feet . She was laying on the patio as hubby and I were picking up small twigs and branched that had fallen after a recent storm.
When it flew into the first nearby tree I only saw the 'motion' and thought it was just a large crow.. then it flew into the much closer tree near Missy and was looking down at her. It scared the bejeebers out of me!! I ran to pick her up and put her into the house. There is no doubt in my mind whatsoever that within a few moments that Hawk would have swooped down to grab her if I hadn't gotten her out of harms way.
When I came back out, it was still there for a few moments then flew off. We have a LOT of them here in this area. 

I really don't think there is nayway to fully deter them. When opportunity knocks they will take advantage. I did always keep Missy on a rope, but even with that she could get badly injured iof a hawk grabbed her then dropped her. They can come in at speeds of 60 mph, grab without missing a beat! 

You just will have to be very very diligent... and keep your eyes to the sky/trees. 

One option would be to build a fenced area with a "roof' . I know a gal nearby had her hubby do that for her little yorkie. It is fully enclosed with wire including the top and 1/2 if that is covered with a solid roof for shade.. and half just has the wire for some fun in the sun. it is a pretty good sized yard and tall enough where they both can go inside with the pups to play with them.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

I have heard of this many times! One friend lost her Malt to an Owl. Owl swooped down and grabbed the Malt and when it got up in the air dropped her baby which killed it.

Fence area with normal fence, we have chain-link. On each of the posts secure a long post up from the ground, aluminum posts 10 feet from the ground, stretch wire criss-cross from the high posts.
Just an idea to keep your babies safe.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Ironically, last week DH built B&E a separate gated area in the yard w/a picket fence. The yard is fenced in but being it's so big they get into everything, which is why I bugged him into building them a smaller area. Well the area he built was too small for B&E...they really need more room to wander about b/c they are used to having such a large space. DH decided to re-do the area this coming week and make it larger....I think putting a roof over it may be the best idea. Thank you for that suggestion.

Pat....the hawks are out during the day but you get the owls at night...although I haven't heard or seen any...I know they are out there!


----------



## chico (Mar 4, 2007)

12 gauge = hawk deterrent


----------



## Pamspamcayla (Feb 12, 2009)

QUOTE (Chico @ Apr 14 2009, 09:05 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=762284


> 12 gauge = hawk deterrent[/B]


***
Good one, I like that.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

QUOTE (Pamspamcayla @ Apr 14 2009, 10:09 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=762285


> QUOTE (Chico @ Apr 14 2009, 09:05 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=762284





> 12 gauge = hawk deterrent[/B]


***
Good one, I like that.
[/B][/QUOTE]
Hubby is a cop....LOL...that hawk may turn into his next target. olice:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

This is my worse fear because we have so many hawks nested in the woods behind our home. :new_shocked: I always keep Daisy on a lead when ever we are back there and make sure that I am literally about 4-5 feet from her at all times. Granted this probably wont stop a hawk, which terrifies me even more. :smpullhair: 

I am so sorry that this happened and poor Benny and you. :hugging: Good thing you were not distracted and were able to foil the hawks attempts. I don't blame you for building a screened in enclosure. Actually, I think it is a wonderful idea and am going to have to get on DH's tuckas for him to get working on one for Miss Daisy. 

Many hugs to you and B&E.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I'm still laughing at the thought of you sprinting a whopping 5 or 6 steps & dropping the "F Bomb" a few times!! LOL :HistericalSmiley: :smrofl: 

Sorry Tammy, I know its not funny, and thank goodness you were right there with the babies!!

I have no suggestions sorry - but I like the idea of building a 'roof' to their little area ... get hubby onto it!


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

omg that is so terrifying! :shocked: 

thank god you were quick to react. i'm so glad they're okay.


----------



## Pamspamcayla (Feb 12, 2009)

We were watching our daughter's malchi a few months ago and my husband always takes our chocolate lab out front to run around and do his business so he took Roxy out too while we had her. Well, she got a little ahead of him when he saw a hawk flying right above her; the hawk actually swooped down to grab her but she ran into the bushes, thank god (Roxy had no idea that hawk was even there). My husband ran after her to get her and was yelling and waving his arms to scare the hawk away, but the hawk wasn't even scared of him. That was just too close for comfort. We live right near a wild life park so we see a lot of them around. Roxy is the same color and size of one of the wild rabbits we also see running around in the fields.


----------



## ggenchur (Jan 12, 2008)

they are out there during the day i had one last yr .i had to watch my babies also she was hoover over my babies and i had one good thing my bigger dog was watching them and i was out side with my friend and this hawk was doing almost the same thing we put the dogs back in the housre but i hear her cry and if you ever heard the hawk cry it is something you dont want to forget it scared me i keept watching for her but i m worried since the weather is wormer they will be back you really can't do any thing they are protected there only a few left so they have my forest but i just wish they would leave me alone. i hope they don't come back this yr. i'll have to keep an eye on her . it's not like what you see in the movies either . but she was beautiful but very scarry and her scream or cry what ever it was it was so scarry.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh my, so sorry that happened to you! We have a red tail hawk that hangs out around our apartment community. I once found it sitting on my patio railing! I am always worried about it, so when I take Nikki out, she is on a short leash and I find myself looking up! I think an enclosed area is a great idea.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

So scary! :grouphug: We have that problem too, thank goodness the kids do their business in the house. Last summer I actually heard a hawk killing a bunny and then saw him try to take off with it but he barely got airborne when he dropped the bunny....so gross! I think having them on leads or in a covered run is the only way to keep them safe. Maybe have a large stick with you while they're on leads in the open...if you had to you could at least swing the stick around to scare the dumb bird.

Kisses to B&E :heart:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Wow - how scary!

This is my worse nightmare! We have hawks in our area, some really big crows and several owls. My own children are always teasing me :wacko1: because I worry that Mateo and little Mia will get swooped on and picked up. 

A recent museum educator brought a hawk to school from their animal museum for my students to see. And no I didn't have Mateo at school that day - yikes! I asked him if it is possible and he said they do pick up small rodents, squirrels and smaller rabbits. He told me that the hawk's weight prevents him from picking up a 5.5 lb dog like Mateo. Sorry, but I wasn't reassured.

I did find this from an article from the Star Tribune in Mineeapolis, but it wasn't reassuring to me either :smpullhair: 

"Let your dog go outdoors. If you're concerned, stay with it. Dr. Terri Derr of Veterinary Behavior Options doesn't believe the hawks are a danger to your pet.

Red-tailed hawks usually hunt and kill animals that are about 50 percent of their own body weight, she explained. This means that a 2-pound hawk (the average size of hawks here) will not try to kill and eat anything bigger than 1 pound.

The hawk's circling behavior is not a sign that it was waiting for a chance to swoop down on your dog -- it just means the bird was looking for something to eat. They do eat small animals, but mice, voles, snakes and carrion are the usual components of their diet.

Hawks will occasionally dive-bomb other animals to drive them out of their territory or to simply practice hunting skills. The behavior is scary, yes, but not life-threatening.

We are seeing more hawks because we're encroaching on their habitat; the ones that survive are those that can tolerate a certain proximity to people. This does not mean the birds are more likely to attack in the presence of a person.

Can small dogs be carried off in front of their owners? Yes. Does it happen often? Not at all. Wild animals seek prey that can be gotten with a minimum of effort. Stealing little dogs away from their owners doesn't fall into that category.

According to Derr, your dog should be safe from red-tailed hawks in a fenced back yard, especially if your dog is just out for a short time. Particularly when it's cold, dogs do not want to sit alone for hours in the yard. They want to go out to eliminate and sniff around; they may chase squirrels or other wildlife, but before long they want to be back with their people. The happiest dogs are those whose people are nearby.

Owls are bigger than red-tailed hawks and so are more of a threat to smaller animals. But because they hunt at night, we rarely see them and so do not perceive them to be as much of a threat."


Keeping my fluff babies close to me on a lead. If a bird of prey is going to try and take my pups, they got to take me as the prey with um :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Yikes! That is too close for comfort. :smheat: Birds of prey are hugh and quick. We had a similar situation a few years ago with an Osprey who thought Sassy might make a nice fluffy lunch. I am happy that you were near and there is a happy ending to this story. :grouphug:


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

OMG that must have been terrifing :OMG!: , so sorry this happened and sooo glad you're faster than that hawk. An enclosed area sounds like a great idea :two thumbs up:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (Harley & Dakotas Mum @ Apr 14 2009, 10:16 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=762290


> I'm still laughing at the thought of you sprinting a whopping 5 or 6 steps & dropping the "F Bomb" a few times!! LOL :HistericalSmiley: :smrofl:[/B]


On second thought....I am cracking up @ this mental image too!! I can see you doing that though...LOL....although you still look cute doing it!


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

That is so scary! Good for you rescuing Benny! I too am scared every time I go in the backyard. We have a fenced in area too but have hawks, osprey, owls and coyotes! I've heard so many terrible stories here on SM I can't even relax when the dogs are out with me!


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

:shocked: How scary!! This is one reason our girls do NOT go outside...If they are outside at all, it is on the deck with direct supervision...We live in a very rural area ( Southern Vermont) and I cannot even begin to tell you what lives in our fields and woods...( we are on over 100 acres)...I have a serious fear of the wildlife here including the dreaded Fisher Cats who kill for fun...I am so glad you were outside when that mean hawk came for a snack... Hugz to you all. x0x0x0 N :grouphug:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

QUOTE (joyomom @ Apr 14 2009, 10:57 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=762312


> Wow - how scary!
> 
> This is my worse nightmare! We have hawks in our area, some really big crows and several owls. My own children are always teasing me :wacko1: because I worry that Mateo and little Mia will get swooped on and picked up.
> 
> ...


THanks for the article, but I'm with you....not very reassuring! I know a guy who's puppy black lab was almost attacked by a red tail! It happens fairly often. How scary for all of us!

OH and glad Jacqui and Alice got a laugh out of me running across the yard yelling the F BOMB LOL as this hawk spreads it's wings above me!!!! :HistericalSmiley: 

I had a thought.....maybe I can get a T shirt made for Benny...(you know the ones where it's a picture of food with a line going thru it b/c the store doesn't allow food or drink in it)......but it'll be a pic of hawk with a line going thru it!  :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

QUOTE (Chico @ Apr 14 2009, 09:05 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=762284


> 12 gauge = hawk deterrent[/B]


 :yes: 

QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Apr 14 2009, 09:13 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=762287


> QUOTE (Pamspamcayla @ Apr 14 2009, 10:09 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=762285





> QUOTE (Chico @ Apr 14 2009, 09:05 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=762284





> 12 gauge = hawk deterrent[/B]


***
Good one, I like that.
[/B][/QUOTE]
Hubby is a cop....LOL...that hawk may turn into his next target. olice:
[/B][/QUOTE]


my DH is a retired cop, target practice anyone


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

Talk about a gutsy bird! I'm glad that teh fluffs are safe.
This story makes me feel ridiculous about worrying about the squirrels and lone bunny rabbit that I've seen in my back yard.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

So very Scary!!! I really got sick on my stomach reading your post, I am so glad you were right there and scooped them both up!! On the local news last year, some sort of hawk got a little white dog, looked like a poodle mix and flew off with it but dropped it........the woman was babysitting the dog for a friend and immediately took it to the vet. I think the little dog lost a leg but otherwise fine. It is so scary because they are so little and an easy prey!!! You have two little beauties and it would have been such a tradgedy~~Good luck with your new pen in the yard........


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Tammy i'm so glad that you were outside with the kids and Benny is safe and ok. :grouphug: I think the enclosed area is a great idea.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Your story gives me chills. I know too well it can happen. I also live with a huge field and a natural wildlife preserve behind me. Lots of hawks, raccoons, coyotes, etc. I hear owls at night when I take Shoni out to potty. I watch him so carefully and always scan the fence and trees but I know it is possible. I can't bare to never let him out to play in our fenced yard, so I pray and watch and keep him close. :shocked:


----------



## Gail (Oct 14, 2007)

We had a hawk in the neighborhood last year when Scarlett was much smaller. I never have her outside without a leash and me very close. Now that she weighs 7 pounds, I'm not sure the hawk would go for her. I haven't seen it lately. I know it was picking off squirrels at a rate of 1 every other day for a while.


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

Thank heavens your dog is okay.

I feel for you. We have MANY hawks and vultures in our area. They roost all around us and soar overhead all day long.

Wolfie is never outside by himself (when he was a tiny pup one soared low to swoop him up and we were right there.....the bird reconsidered).

My mom, who grew up on a farm says to make large arm motions when outside to scare them away but it gets tiring and I don't tend to do it.

I have gotten lax about being with Wolfie and thanks for reminding me to be more vigilant with him.

I don't worry about our 20 poodle at all. 

I do think a roofed dog run is perfect to protect them.

I know if Wolfie had to be out without me....I would get one.

BTW......someone told me her friend lost a toy sized dog that was taking a walk on a leash when a bird of prey swooped and got the dog/leash and all from the surprised walker!

Yikes!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Thank goodness in my 14 years of living here I have never seen one hawk or fox. That is my worse nightmare as well. Gigi so small, she would make a nice *snack* for one. :new_shocked: :smcry: Just some turtles, mice, moles, and fluffy bunnies 

I felt every emotion you were going through as I read through your post. I'm so glad your fluffs are safe. :smheat: Hawks are so scare with these little doggies.


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm glad to hear you were quick on your feet and that everyone is okay!! Don't you just love how the worst thing could be about to happen to these little ones and if it's not right in their face they have no idea that it even happened, we on the other hand about have a heart attack!! We have hawks galore around here and I'm too scared to take the fluffs out when it's only me just incase I wouldn't be quick enough. Hopefully you won't be seeing any more hawks any time soon!!


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

Scary!

I was going to suggest also the covers for the pool areas like in FL so I got to googling just to show you some ideas perhaps you can show them to your husband and see if he can do something like that.









Retractable Pool Cover

I like that it allows the sun inside whilst filtering out the harmful uv rays. Also completely retractable in case you need to reclaim the space for a party or outdoor event.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

WOW! I can't believe you posted this because I was going to post something VERY similar!

First of all, I am glad your little ones are safe.

This past weekend, hubby and I were out walking Toby (we also live in a pretty wooded area) and out of nowhere a hawk swooped down and flew right over Toby! He was seriously, maybe 2 feet from him. I screamed because the hawk came from behind us, so we never saw it coming. I don't know why he didn't try grabbing Toby; maybe once he got close enough to him he realized Toby was too big (He only weighs 6 lbs). 

Thankfully, Toby was on a leash, so I don't think the hawk would have gotten very far with him, but good God, can you imagine? :smcry:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Good Lord Tammy! That is horrifying!! Thank goodness, as others have mentioned, that you were paying attention and flew into action! I'm so glad both of your babies are ok - I know that you're totally freaked out! I'm sure you'll always be on alert from this point forward, but I hope that all of you will still be able to enjoy your time outside. Jeez!
We have hawks and falcons here (hello-ooo? Atlanta Hawks, Atlanta Falcons - LOL). We see them hanging out in the trees of our courtyard sometimes, and it really worries me. I don't know for sure, but I'm doubting that a bird of prey could manage to swoop in and take either T away from me, due to their weight, but I'm sure one could do plenty of damage trying to get them! It's so scary! What a horrifying prospect, to have a great big bird come and take away one of our precious love fluffs! 
Again ... SO glad B&E are ok!! I like the idea of the 12 gauge, myself! ((HUGS))


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

So many emotions at once-I am scared, angry (at the poor innocent hawk), relieved, grateful, and still nervous for "the little peas' even though I know they are safe now. OMG, how these little ones will really challenge you trying to keep them safe!

You do know this means extra treats for at least 2 days, right? right???


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

QUOTE (wolfieinthehouse @ Apr 14 2009, 03:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=762492


> Thank heavens your dog is okay.
> 
> I feel for you. We have MANY hawks and vultures in our area. They roost all around us and soar overhead all day long.
> 
> ...



QUOTE (Paris+Aries @ Apr 14 2009, 05:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=762527


> Scary!
> 
> I was going to suggest also the covers for the pool areas like in FL so I got to googling just to show you some ideas perhaps you can show them to your husband and see if he can do something like that.
> 
> ...


Wow that is amazing! I think hubby will pass out if I ask him to build me that! That would be perfect though! Thank you for posting that!  

QUOTE (Tobys Mom @ Apr 14 2009, 05:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=762560


> WOW! I can't believe you posted this because I was going to post something VERY similar!
> 
> First of all, I am glad your little ones are safe.
> 
> ...


Thanks goodness Toby is ok!!! Hugs to you both....geez we both need a drink together! 

QUOTE (gibbert @ Apr 14 2009, 06:18 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=762586


> Good Lord Tammy! That is horrifying!! Thank goodness, as others have mentioned, that you were paying attention and flew into action! I'm so glad both of your babies are ok - I know that you're totally freaked out! I'm sure you'll always be on alert from this point forward, but I hope that all of you will still be able to enjoy your time outside. Jeez!
> We have hawks and falcons here (hello-ooo? Atlanta Hawks, Atlanta Falcons - LOL). We see them hanging out in the trees of our courtyard sometimes, and it really worries me. I don't know for sure, but I'm doubting that a bird of prey could manage to swoop in and take either T away from me, due to their weight, but I'm sure one could do plenty of damage trying to get them! It's so scary! What a horrifying prospect, to have a great big bird come and take away one of our precious love fluffs!
> Again ... SO glad B&E are ok!! I like the idea of the 12 gauge, myself! ((HUGS))[/B]





> Thanks Heidi...you just never know....the ironic thing is that Benny is bigger than Emma. He is the "chubby" one...closer to the 7 lb end of the spectrum and that hawk still went after him. Emma is much smaller!
> 
> Thank you everyone for your concern and for sharing your stories. Everyone please keep a close eye on your babies. I have been adament about this but it only takes a second for a bird of prey to sneek up on even the most careful Malt Parents!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

QUOTE (SueC @ Apr 14 2009, 06:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=762606


> So many emotions at once-I am scared, angry (at the poor innocent hawk), relieved, grateful, and still nervous for "the little peas' even though I know they are safe now. OMG, how these little ones will really challenge you trying to keep them safe!
> 
> You do know this means extra treats for at least 2 days, right? right???[/B]


Of course Auntie Sue....extra treats last night, tonight and tomorrow night.  Anything for my peas!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

QUOTE (PuttiePie @ Apr 14 2009, 11:14 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=762330


> :shocked: How scary!! This is one reason our girls do NOT go outside...If they are outside at all, it is on the deck with direct supervision...We live in a very rural area ( Southern Vermont) and I cannot even begin to tell you what lives in our fields and woods...( we are on over 100 acres)...I have a serious fear of the wildlife here including the dreaded Fisher Cats who kill for fun...I am so glad you were outside when that mean hawk came for a snack... Hugz to you all. x0x0x0 N :grouphug:[/B]


We live in Maine and I haven't seen a Fisher Cat in our area but I have heard stories about sightings. Hunter is a chub (12 pounds at last weigh in) and won't ever be smaller than 10 pounds so I don't worry about the flying preditors so much as the creepy crawling ones (coyotes, wolves, etc).

I'm glad you and your babies are safe now - when your handy hubby is done at your house can he come to mine? I really like that retractible cover - it would be great to keep the pine needles and cones off my lawn


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

QUOTE (PuttiePie @ Apr 14 2009, 11:14 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=762330


> :shocked: How scary!! This is one reason our girls do NOT go outside...If they are outside at all, it is on the deck with direct supervision...We live in a very rural area ( Southern Vermont) and I cannot even begin to tell you what lives in our fields and woods...( we are on over 100 acres)...I have a serious fear of the wildlife here including the dreaded Fisher Cats who kill for fun...I am so glad you were outside when that mean hawk came for a snack... Hugz to you all. x0x0x0 N :grouphug:[/B]


We live in Maine and I haven't seen a Fisher Cat in our area but I have heard stories about sightings. Hunter is a chub (12 pounds at last weigh in) and won't ever be smaller than 10 pounds so I don't worry about the flying preditors so much as the creepy crawling ones (coyotes, wolves, etc).

I'm glad you and your babies are safe now - when your handy hubby is done at your house can he come to mine? I really like that retractible cover - it would be great to keep the pine needles and cones off my lawn


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

OMG, that's so scary!

I can't believe the hawk tried to get Benny while you were so close by!

Thank God you were there, though, to chase him off. I probably would've 

had a massive heart attack. :smheat:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

That's terrifying! Thank God you're all OK!
xoxox


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Holy Mackral Tammy!! That is super scary. And nightmare worthy as well. Although I hope you don't have any. Two weeks ago I was in the back yard with Zoe & Jett. Zoe is just under 9 lbs so I don't worry about her, but Jett is 5lbs 3 oz. Anyway, they are on long tethers so they can run around the yard. I always felt if I was out with them, a hawk would never even attempt to swoop down. Well I think the expression, "eyes like a hawk" must not be so accurate because a hawk was swooping down after a rabbit. The rabbit was able to run under the neighbors shed. The hawk landed in my yard about 5 feet from the shed, but only about 15 feet away from me and my two fluffs!! I honestly don't think it even noticed me at first! Well I ran towards that stupid bird yelling at it. It took off. I so wish I would have had something to throw at it. Normally the idea of shooting another animal would have me in tears and sick to my stomach. But when something threatens my babies, I'm thinking I could pull the trigger.

Give B & E some hugs from me. Jett says he knows Benny could have taken that dirty bird. Jett's still mad at me that I didn't let him at that nasty hawk.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I'm so relieved to see that B&E are okay!!! Just another reason I am a city girl, but around here dog napping is on the rise.  Give B&E big kisses from me, Reina and Stuart Little!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Apr 15 2009, 07:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=763340


> Holy Mackral Tammy!! That is super scary. And nightmare worthy as well. Although I hope you don't have any. Two weeks ago I was in the back yard with Zoe & Jett. Zoe is just under 9 lbs so I don't worry about her, but Jett is 5lbs 3 oz. Anyway, they are on long tethers so they can run around the yard. I always felt if I was out with them, a hawk would never even attempt to swoop down. Well I think the expression, "eyes like a hawk" must not be so accurate because a hawk was swooping down after a rabbit. The rabbit was able to run under the neighbors shed. The hawk landed in my yard about 5 feet from the shed, but only about 15 feet away from me and my two fluffs!! I honestly don't think it even noticed me at first! Well I ran towards that stupid bird yelling at it. It took off. I so wish I would have had something to throw at it. Normally the idea of shooting another animal would have me in tears and sick to my stomach. But when something threatens my babies, I'm thinking I could pull the trigger.
> 
> Give B & E some hugs from me. Jett says he knows Benny could have taken that dirty bird. Jett's still mad at me that I didn't let him at that nasty hawk.[/B]


My feelings exactly!!! I could never hurt another animal but yes...if one attempts to harm one of my babies....that animal is dead meat!!! I'm glad all of you are ok too. Geez....what's gonig on lately...our poor babies are being hunted!

Just to add to my story.....well I heard rumors when we first bought the house that there is also a BALD EAGLE out there. Well I have never seen it in the year I have been living here.....Well what the heck do I see in my backyard yesterday....the bald eagle!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :new_shocked: One word....MASSIVE! Saw it again this morning, so I know he has a nest out there. Everyone I've told is like "oh that's amazing!" Um not really when you have 2 small dogs! :behindsofa:


----------



## kikiiniowa (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm really glad that your dogs are both ok. I think telling your story is very important to let others know that this CAN and does happen to our pets. I came from MI to Iowa 3 years ago and there is a very very large and healthy population of Bald Eagles where I live. I see them circling above our house just looking for dinner. I am terrified to leave my dog outside without me or without any cover. I've heard of those Eagles taking peoples kittens and it scared the heck out of of me. We feed alot of strays and do wonder if some that have disappeared were gotten by eagles or coyotes. We have plenty of both. I'm a bit overprotective some think with Lexie but I don't care what they think as long as my puppy is OK. I love the Eagles and they are massive and gorgeous but I love my pets more and hope for never a bad experiance with the wildlife around here. 
It's kind of a shock to come from MI where I had no worries like this to here where my precious pets are prey!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Apr 16 2009, 09:41 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=763484


> QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Apr 15 2009, 07:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=763340





> Holy Mackral Tammy!! That is super scary. And nightmare worthy as well. Although I hope you don't have any. Two weeks ago I was in the back yard with Zoe & Jett. Zoe is just under 9 lbs so I don't worry about her, but Jett is 5lbs 3 oz. Anyway, they are on long tethers so they can run around the yard. I always felt if I was out with them, a hawk would never even attempt to swoop down. Well I think the expression, "eyes like a hawk" must not be so accurate because a hawk was swooping down after a rabbit. The rabbit was able to run under the neighbors shed. The hawk landed in my yard about 5 feet from the shed, but only about 15 feet away from me and my two fluffs!! I honestly don't think it even noticed me at first! Well I ran towards that stupid bird yelling at it. It took off. I so wish I would have had something to throw at it. Normally the idea of shooting another animal would have me in tears and sick to my stomach. But when something threatens my babies, I'm thinking I could pull the trigger.
> 
> Give B & E some hugs from me. Jett says he knows Benny could have taken that dirty bird. Jett's still mad at me that I didn't let him at that nasty hawk.[/B]


My feelings exactly!!! I could never hurt another animal but yes...if one attempts to harm one of my babies....that animal is dead meat!!! I'm glad all of you are ok too. Geez....what's gonig on lately...our poor babies are being hunted!

Just to add to my story.....well I heard rumors when we first bought the house that there is also a BALD EAGLE out there. Well I have never seen it in the year I have been living here.....Well what the heck do I see in my backyard yesterday....the bald eagle!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :new_shocked: One word....MASSIVE! Saw it again this morning, so I know he has a nest out there. Everyone I've told is like "oh that's amazing!" Um not really when you have 2 small dogs! :behindsofa:
[/B][/QUOTE]

BALD EAGLES!!! :smpullhair: Dang...I thought it was bad enough to have to worry about hawks but now there are bald eagles! Wow....you better move out here next to me. We just have the hawks....as of now. rayer:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Apr 16 2009, 08:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=763788


> QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Apr 16 2009, 09:41 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=763484





> QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Apr 15 2009, 07:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=763340





> Holy Mackral Tammy!! That is super scary. And nightmare worthy as well. Although I hope you don't have any. Two weeks ago I was in the back yard with Zoe & Jett. Zoe is just under 9 lbs so I don't worry about her, but Jett is 5lbs 3 oz. Anyway, they are on long tethers so they can run around the yard. I always felt if I was out with them, a hawk would never even attempt to swoop down. Well I think the expression, "eyes like a hawk" must not be so accurate because a hawk was swooping down after a rabbit. The rabbit was able to run under the neighbors shed. The hawk landed in my yard about 5 feet from the shed, but only about 15 feet away from me and my two fluffs!! I honestly don't think it even noticed me at first! Well I ran towards that stupid bird yelling at it. It took off. I so wish I would have had something to throw at it. Normally the idea of shooting another animal would have me in tears and sick to my stomach. But when something threatens my babies, I'm thinking I could pull the trigger.
> 
> Give B & E some hugs from me. Jett says he knows Benny could have taken that dirty bird. Jett's still mad at me that I didn't let him at that nasty hawk.[/B]


My feelings exactly!!! I could never hurt another animal but yes...if one attempts to harm one of my babies....that animal is dead meat!!! I'm glad all of you are ok too. Geez....what's gonig on lately...our poor babies are being hunted!

Just to add to my story.....well I heard rumors when we first bought the house that there is also a BALD EAGLE out there. Well I have never seen it in the year I have been living here.....Well what the heck do I see in my backyard yesterday....the bald eagle!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :new_shocked: One word....MASSIVE! Saw it again this morning, so I know he has a nest out there. Everyone I've told is like "oh that's amazing!" Um not really when you have 2 small dogs! :behindsofa:
[/B][/QUOTE]

BALD EAGLES!!! :smpullhair: Dang...I thought it was bad enough to have to worry about hawks but now there are bald eagles! Wow....you better move out here next to me. We just have the hawks....as of now. rayer:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Or move out here next to me, we only have some bunnies and squirrels  for now... rayer:


----------



## lottapaws (Mar 29, 2006)

This has always been such a fear of mine! We have hawks around our house almost daily and in the evenings, coyotes will just walk down the middle of the street! The coyotes are still leery of people, but they have become so bold! We also have bald eagles but I have not seen one near our home. We also have owls and I refuse to let my girls outside if I hear an owl. Thank goodness they are also paper trained! 

I remember seeing a video of a man, his young son and the son's hamster. They took the hamster into the yard and the son took his hamster out of the cage. With the father and son standing right there, a hawk flew down and grabbed the hamster! Right then I knew that hawks would not be frightened by people nearby, and that has just haunted me.

For years I've told DH of my worries, and he is good about helping me watch them when they are in our fenced yard. But he wasn't as concerned as I ---until I just awakened him and read him some of the scary stories in this thread! Our hawks don't seem to be people shy at all, so I LOVE the idea of the covering like the one over the pool and will be discussing this with DH in the morning! I wish it were larger though as the girls love to run and play. We may have to use some other type of netting, like they use to keep birds off of grapes and fruit orchards, lol. Seriously, though, I do want some kind of enclosure for the girls. It may never be needed, but it will definitely help me retain what sanity I may have left! :smpullhair: 

Would a Great Pyrenees help deter hawks and owls? I know that they are excellent guard dogs and love to "patrol" theit area and guard "their flock" no matter what comprises the "flock", lol.


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Apr 14 2009, 07:57 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=762255


> Most of you know we moved last year. Our house backs up to a resevoir and there is a ton of wildlife out there. Right when we moved into our house we noticed that there are redtail hawks that hover the yard and the resevoir. We bought an owl statue to put out there b/c we read that it's a hawk deterrent and we NEVER EVER EVER let B&E outside without us going with them.
> 
> Well yesterday evening I'm outside w/the pups and I'm standing maybe 15 ft away from Benny in the middle of the yard. All of a sudden out of nowhere this HUGE redtail hawk swoops down right towards Ben!!! He seriously was maybe 20ft above his head. It happened so fast that I ran towards it, think I dropped the "F bomb" a few times and scooped up Ben. The hawk was not scared...it just kinda fluttered above us and landed in a branch and was staring down. Now I"m screaming trying to find Emma who was right nearby. I carried them both into the house immediately. I thought I was going to pass out. The crazy thing is that B&E were both pretty obivilous to the whole thing. Like a rabbit in a field who doesn't know it's being hunted! :shocked:
> 
> ...


I have the same problem here. I can't be far away from Zippy either. I keep her on a harness and constantly watch for other dogs and hawks. We have even had a very large eagle here in the past 2 yrs. I also have a large owl, but our area is big, so can't cover it all.


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Apr 14 2009, 09:04 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=762260


> Holy Mackeral, Tammy!!! Are you kidding? :new_shocked: Are these birds out all the time or only at night? I don't know what to do about them, but hopefully someone will have an answer. So what are you going to do now?.....just walk them on a leash? I'd be scared all the time. :w00t:
> 
> I used to be afraid that the seagulls would scoop up Archie when he was a tiny guy....but he harrassed them until he got on their nerves. Now I don't even think about them.
> 
> It seems so many people have scary preditors in their areas, I feel blessed to have none.[/B]


Ahhhggg! Just reading this. Walking on a leash will not deter hawks. They have been know to grab a dog on a leash. We have hawks here too. I watch Maggie Bella very closely especially when she was only 3 or 4 lbs. Now she is 5.3 and I still watch her but admit I let her run out and explore on her own with me very close by. Yup, a screened in yard or portion of the yard seems the thing to do if you have tons of hawks. Close call and so thankful for you that tragedy was averted. :smheat:


----------

